

Finally Official Amazon Kindle app coming "soon" to Android, has us excited - archon810
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/05/18/official-amazon-kindle-application-coming-soon-to-android-has-us-excited/

======
joubert
It's gonna be interesting when Amazon brings out a color Kindle.

~~~
joubert
It will make comics/graphic novels/manga possible on a wider range of devices
(already cropping up on iPad).

